# Advice on Drive Replacement



## Garf4u2 (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi, 
My Series 2 SVR 3000 (Sony) is stuck on powering up. Sounds like I need to get the drive replaced. 
I don't think I can replace it on my own so I plan to send it in for repair. Any suggestions on whether I should go with WeaKnees or DVRUpgrade ? 
Do they use New drives or used ones ? 
Your advice is very much appreciated. 
Thanks,
Kay


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Either Weaknees or DVRUpgrade are reputable choices. They will use new drives.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It may be that your software has gone bad and not even a problem with the drive itself.

Try a 52 emergency re-intsall first. You don't even have to pull out your drive and it might repair itself (can't hurt). Check out this link for details.
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10120110

You could get a new image for your drive and only spend $20 from www.dvrupgrade.com to get it. You would need to be willing to pull the drive out of your tivo and burn the ISO from dvrupgrade. Then put the drive into your PC and make sure that the CD is in and that you PC is set to boot from CD before any other drives.

This is the cheaper way to go and it may not even be the drive.... it could very well be corrupt software.



Garf4u2 said:


> Hi,
> My Series 2 SVR 3000 (Sony) is stuck on powering up. Sounds like I need to get the drive replaced.
> I don't think I can replace it on my own so I plan to send it in for repair. Any suggestions on whether I should go with WeaKnees or DVRUpgrade ?
> Do they use New drives or used ones ?
> ...


----------

